
The Open Hardware Laptop you always hoped for - rinrae
https://www.crowdsupply.com/mnt/reform
======
fstephany
Following the progress of this project is fascinating.

I don't know how big is the crowd interested in the end goal, the hardware and
the software of the Reform. I know for sure that I'm part of that crowd.

